# Android 2x2x2 cube apps : tester needed !



## Vincent Salsero (Mar 13, 2014)

*Android 2x2x2 cube released !*

Hi there,
I have developed a nice cube apps, and I'm currently doing some beta-test prior to launch.






You can download it on google play :
https://play.google.com/apps/net.dnsalias.dubois.cube


Smooth 3d cube simulator (2x2x2)
2 solvers : optimal and educationnal (show FL, OLL, PLL moves with arrows and icons)
Leaderboards (keep track of your times, and shows best times worldswide)



PS : I also have a puzzle app online, you may download it there : 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dnsalias.dubois.swapit


----------

